# Leisure battery health?



## chilly (Apr 20, 2007)

I suspect my leisure battery might be on its way out (fairly big drop to around 10.5 volts while watching telly off hook-up).
Is there a definitive way of checking whether the battery is OK or not?
I've never previously allowed the battery's voltage to drop below 12V.

One pointer maybe...
whilst in its lowish state of charge, I noticed that, if I put an LED light on in the van, the 'accurate' meter on my Sargent control unit would drop 0.1 Volt immediately and then go back to where it was the instant the light was switched off again (clue maybe).

I must add that I'm an electrical numpty and don't poses a multimeter :frown2:

TIA Chris


----------



## chilly (Apr 20, 2007)

Posted this earlier but it's not coming up in 'recent discussions for some reason!


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi chris

i would fully charge the battery off the van for a couple of days and then test it with a load and see how long it lasts

there should be some more detailed instructions on here if you look


possibly leave the tv on all day and see how much it drops


barry


----------



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi Chris,

Not familiar at all with the set up in your MH, but does your electrical panel have an ammeter reading? Not on hook up and with nothing switched on on the 12v side the ammeter should show zero. Maybe something’s ON that you’re not aware of maybe?

Mick


----------



## chilly (Apr 20, 2007)

shingi said:


> Hi Chris,
> 
> Not familiar at all with the set up in your MH, but does your electrical panel have an ammeter reading? Not on hook up and with nothing switched on on the 12v side the ammeter should show zero. Maybe something's ON that you're not aware of maybe?
> 
> Mick


It says BATTAMPS and it's flickering around -0.3 amps which I'm guessing is next to nowt.

I've turned the charger off and I'll cover the solar panel tomorrow to see if the voltage drops significantly with no drain.

Still don't know why this post isn't coming up in 'Recent Discussions' :dontknow:


----------



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

chilly said:


> I've turned the charger off and I'll cover the solar panel tomorrow to see if the voltage drops significantly with no drain.
> :


Yes, I think that's a good plan, or maybe disconnect the battery altogether so that any "drain" is impossible. As you've suggested, cover the solar panel or even isolate it completely as the positive (+) terminal will still otherwise be "live" when you remove it.

Another alternative, take the battery indoors and put it on charge for a while, and then check progress with a multi-meter.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

chilly said:


> I suspect my leisure battery might be on its way out (fairly big drop to around 10.5 volts while watching telly off hook-up).
> *Is there a definitive way of checking whether the battery is OK or not?*
> I must add that I'm an electrical numpty and don't poses a multimeter :frown2:
> 
> TIA Chris


If as you say "I'm an electrical numpty", then take your battery to your local garage/Halfords and have it checked out. Don't mess about trying this and that.

I would suggest that you also purchase or make a 12v test lamp and a multimeter if you are going to DIY on your vehicle, I have both but personally prefer a test lamp, the choice is yours.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

The only drawback to taking it to a “professional” to get it checked is they will KNOW you are having doubts about it, so the temptation is for them to tell you it’s knackered in order to get you to buy a new one from them.

Cynical, what me???

Andy


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

How old is it Chris and has it ever been completely discharged?

Ray.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Mrplodd said:


> The only drawback to taking it to a "professional" to get it checked is they will KNOW you are having doubts about it, so the temptation is for them to tell you it's knackered in order to get you to buy a new one from them.
> 
> Cynical, what me???
> 
> Andy


I am of the opinion that they test the battery in front of you and explain the results. That's what they did when I have had batteries tested. I must admit that I have the knowledge to understand when a battery has given up the ghost, and I have never had a tester give me duff information.

Cynical? possibly yes.


----------



## chilly (Apr 20, 2007)

raynipper said:


> How old is it Chris and has it ever been completely discharged?
> 
> Ray.


It's 4 years old and I've always been careful not to let it drop below 12V


----------



## chilly (Apr 20, 2007)

Drew said:


> If as you say "I'm an electrical numpty", then take your battery to your local garage/Halfords and have it checked out. Don't mess about trying this and that.
> 
> I would suggest that you also purchase or make a 12v test lamp and a multimeter if you are going to DIY on your vehicle, I have both but personally prefer a test lamp, the choice is yours.


So Drew, what do I do with a test lamp?

The reason I've held off getting it pro tested is that I'm sure they'll tell me it's knackered even if it isn't.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

chilly said:


> It's 4 years old and I've always been careful not to let it drop below 12V


I guess at 4 years I would feel it could just be old age and due for retirement. We always hear about the odd battery lasting 6 to 8 years but I bet they were the very expensive makes with a 3 or 4 year warranty.

Ray.


----------



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

Chris,

You don’t need to be an “electrical numpty ” !!
Follow my advice on #6 and get a multi-meter, they’re less than £10 at somewhere like Halfords. 
Set the meter to DC and at the 20 volt setting.
Red (+) to battery positive and black (-) to the negative terminal. That’s your battery voltage.

When you’re happy with that, reconnect your battery to your vans electrics and see what readings you then get.


----------



## chilly (Apr 20, 2007)

shingi said:


> Chris,
> 
> You don't need to be an "electrical numpty " !!
> Follow my advice on #6 and get a multi-meter, they're less than £10 at somewhere like Halfords.
> ...


Sorry, but how will that tell me whether the battery is in good health? There's a very accurate volt meter on my sargent control unit that tells me the exact voltage.


----------



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

In the FIRST instance of checking, the battery needs to disconnected from everything, just in case there’s something that you don’t know about within the vans various systems, that’s dragging the battery voltage down.


----------



## chilly (Apr 20, 2007)

shingi said:


> In the FIRST instance of checking, the battery needs to disconnected from everything, just in case there's something that you don't know about within the vans various systems, that's dragging the battery voltage down.


I'm happy that there is nothing dragging the voltage down within the van's systems. My problem is knowing whether the battery is losing charge (not holding charge as well as it should) in it's own right.
That's why I asked whether there is a definitive test I can carry out.


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

Have you / can you check the electrolyte levels by taking off the caps from each cell ?

I find i have to top my batteries up at least each year so if you haven't in your 4 years of use perhaps you need to

Do you have a battery hydrometer? These are good at checking the battery

Or

Buy yourself a battery tester

Ideas here though ignore prices as they will be cheaper at point of sale rather on this website

http://www.sealey.co.uk/PLPageBuild...6&analysiscode=&requiredresults=16&fulltext=0

Though by the time you have spent £30 to £60 to £90 on a tester that money could have gone towards a new battery

If in doubt and if battery is getting on, change it especially as we are heading towards the winter

For leisure batteries i like the Varta range eg LFD90 and can be bought online for next day delivery


----------



## chilly (Apr 20, 2007)

Thanks everyone for your help :grin2:


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

Is that over and out - all sorted now ?


----------



## chilly (Apr 20, 2007)

I'm going to charge it up with my Optimate off the van, check the voltage, and then check again in a week or so (still off the van). If it drops, I'll know it's had it.


----------

